
Australia Powers Up the World’s Biggest Battery – Courtesy of Elon Musk - kanamekun
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/world/australia/elon-musk-south-australia-battery.html
======
ColinWright
I intended to say this here, but accidentally put it in one of the other
submissions, so I'll copy it here ...

In case you're wondering why this isn't apparently getting any attention or
discussion, it has been submitted before, and the story has certainly been
discussed before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14723853)
(166 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14715679)
(76 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15764449)
(53 comments)

The first of those was nearly six months ago, the last just 9 days ago, so the
story is "live" and getting discussion.

You can see submissions of the story from other sources here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Australia%20Battery&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Australia%20Battery&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

